# I know I am brand new to this board........



## PattY1 (Jul 12, 2008)

but would anyone be intrested in a "cooking for 1 or 2" fourm?


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 12, 2008)

What exactly are you wanting it to be about?


----------



## PattY1 (Jul 12, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> What exactly are you wanting it to be about?


 

Sharing recipes for 1 or 2 people.


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 12, 2008)

there is a thread somewhere here that someone did. But, I have no clue where it would be. lol
There are a lot of members that are only 1 or 2. You should get some responses. Why don't you start it off?


----------



## PattY1 (Jul 13, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> there is a thread somewhere here that someone did. But, I have no clue where it would be. lol
> There are a lot of members that are only 1 or 2. You should get some responses. Why don't you start it off?


 

I was think more of a forum then a thread.


----------



## fahriye (Jul 13, 2008)

PattY1 said:


> but would anyone be intrested in a "cooking for 1 or 2" fourm?



Sorry I dont know what you mean exactly but if you are looking for recipes SERVES 1 OR 2, I do small recipes on my blog. Hope you like them if that is what you are asking.


----------



## GB (Jul 13, 2008)

Just about any recipe can be made to feed one or two people. Having a forum specifically for that would kind of be redundant. If you have a recipe for Spaghetti with Meatballs that feeds 4 or one that feeds 2 it will be the same recipes or the only difference will be the amount of ingredients will be cut in half. You can turn just about any recipe into one for fewer people just by using less ingredients.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 13, 2008)

that's true.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jul 13, 2008)

*I am a widow but I still cook everything I eat and have never had  a problem with recipes for 4 people.  Most recipes are geared for 4 so I just cut the recipe in half.  Better yet, I will make the recipe for 4, then freeze the other portions for an "instant" meal when I've been out all day having fun and don't feel like hauling out the pots and pans.  You can adjust any recipe to feed 1 or 2.   *


----------



## babetoo (Jul 13, 2008)

i totally agree. i divide recipes all the time just to feed myself. not to hard to do.

babe


----------



## PattY1 (Jul 14, 2008)

babetoo said:


> i totally agree. i divide recipes all the time just to feed myself. not to hard to do.
> 
> babe


 I am not talking about the run of the mill....pasta sauce, chili ect.

I have a rec for "Baked Custard for 2". How many people would know how to scale that down and make it work???

I am sorry that you'all don't see the need.


----------



## pugger (Jul 14, 2008)

*Welcome & I'm interested*

I'd be interested as I'm usually cooking for 2 myself 

PS - Welcome to DC


----------



## DramaQueen (Jul 14, 2008)

*We are trying to make you see that you can scale down any recipe no matter how many it serves. If you have a recipe for Baked Custard for 2, then make the recipe as is then save some for leftovers. If you only want to make it for one , then cut the recipe in half. Your original post said you wanted recipes for 1 or 2 people. Maybe you can explain why this isn't what you want so we can help you further.  Would you consider posting the recipe for the Baked Custard so we can see why it can't be cut in half?*


----------



## pugger (Jul 14, 2008)

*How about this ?*

I'm wondering what harm there would be if the cook-4-2's shared what they know & have learned w/ each of the other cook-4-2's? 

Cutting things in half/fourth/whatever is not always so simple, maybe having things go the other way, where we double/triple/whatever for more than 2 might make some sense. I know I'm always trying to pare it down, especially when shopping to create the entire menu for each meal. 

Then, if anyone sees/knows/whatever of an easier way then chime right in? Finally, if it's a wasted thread then who's going to be harmed? The thread will go & die a quiet death - like some I've started .


----------



## redgriller (Jul 14, 2008)

I only cook for 2 most of the time. I make a lot of stuff up on my own or do tried and true recipes I know by heart. Or I’ll read 5 or 6 recipes for the same thing and figure out what is common to the recipe and then throw something together based on what I have on hand and how I want it to taste. 

When I do follow a written recipe from a cookbook or the net, I have to cut it down to size. The hardest thing is some of the measurements. Like when it calls for 1/3 of something. Mathematically that works out to 1/6 but my measuring cup doesn’t have that marked. 

So I find it easier to convert to ounces. Eight ounces in a cup gives 2.6 ounces in 1/3 cup which is 1.3 ounces so I round up and call that 1-1/2 ounces.


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 14, 2008)

Pugger, she doesn't want a thread; see below.......




PattY1 said:


> I was think more of a forum then a thread.


----------



## pugger (Jul 14, 2008)

*Details ...*

Ok, so maybe I didn't read so close (my eyes ain't so good these days). Sorry about that.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 14, 2008)

it's true that not all recipes double well and not all recipes half well.


----------



## David Cottrell (Jul 14, 2008)

MostlyWater said:


> it's true that not all recipes double well and not all recipes half well.


 
Thank you MostlyWater, from what little I know I know you spoke well.


----------



## PattY1 (Jul 15, 2008)

redgriller said:


> I only cook for 2 most of the time. I make a lot of stuff up on my own or do tried and true recipes I know by heart. Or I’ll read 5 or 6 recipes for the same thing and figure out what is common to the recipe and then throw something together based on what I have on hand and how I want it to taste.
> 
> When I do follow a written recipe from a cookbook or the net, I have to cut it down to size. *The hardest thing is some of the measurements. Like when it calls for 1/3 of something. Mathematically that works out to 1/6 but my measuring cup doesn’t have that marked. *
> 
> *So I find it easier to convert to ounces. Eight ounces in a cup gives 2.6 ounces in 1/3 cup which is 1.3 ounces so I round up and call that 1-1/2 ounces.*





Now that is a useful tip. Thank you very much.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 15, 2008)

I guess we can speak in specifics, since I see this is a "heated" topic.

Yes, in general, recipes are easily scaled down, and that's perhaps why ppl spoke "against" a separate forum. 

However, bigger is better, in some cases - like a chile or stew - and for honeycake, you can't double the recipe at all.

Maybe we could have a forum for small recipes that _have_ to be made small.  How would that suit everyone ?


----------



## GB (Jul 15, 2008)

What we try to do with forums though is only create them when there is a large need. We get many complaints that we already have too many forums and that it is hard to navigate the site as it is. Because of that we only create new forums when there is a big need. Most recipes can be scaled down or scaled up. It is the exception to the rule when it can not be done so because of that a forum would not be needed as it would not be a big need. 

If you ever have a recipe that you would like to scale down then you are free to post it in the existing forum that works for it. For example, if you wanted to scale down a lasagna recipe then you could post it in the pasta forum and ask how to scale it down.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 15, 2008)

Although we're only two, we always cook for more.  That's what tupperwares are for and we take them to work for lunch.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 15, 2008)

When I post recipes, although I'm new here so no one can know, is that I say in the recipe that I post:

double and triples well

and/or

freezes well.

But not everyone thinks like that.

IF and IF is a big word, if people would state that, it would eliminate the need for a separate forum.

Note that there are cook books for smaller portions, however.  
There is some need/market for that.


----------



## blissful (Jul 22, 2008)

Seems like times have changed and before there were so many bigger families living in big houses, and now there are more single people and single parents. I just am going from my experience. Also the  population has a large group of 'baby boomers', so older people many of them looking for healthy recipes.
My sister, was an editor at Reiman Publications that was bought out by Reader's Digest, I believe they were or have looked at a new magazine for cooking for smaller households. I think it was cooking for 2. (I looked it up, it was in 2005, cooking for two)
In any case, I've gone from my childhood home of cooking for 6, to married with kids for 5, now single and renting rooms with an almost grown up kid so 3 of us to now with my son moving back, 4 of us. I think it is easier to cook for more people than for less and when I'm back to 1 or 2  people, I'm not used to cooking small meals--so I tend to skip cooking. My grocery list is off, I can't get good discounts on volume when I'm not cooking in volume and I tend to cook large on the week-ends and freeze things for warming up later or for lunches. 
The demographics of households are changing, and it's changing the way we cook. I wish we did have a forum of 'cooking for 2'--35 ways to use a rotisserie chicken, how to have salads without them becoming boring (additional ingredients used in other main courses perhaps), OAMC--once a month cooking--so meals are available on the weekday after work, 15 ways to make ground turkey meals (or ground beef), packing lunches by making 20 sandwiches that can be frozen and tips about that for variety, packaging things bought in bulk, tips --like not expecting a small family to eat the same dish night after night, how to package things for the freezer and what will freeze well and not degrade. More healthy recipes, casseroles and heart healthy casseroles, and low carb soups (get your 3 cups of veggies per day), things that are high in nutrition/dollar and per calorie (organics).
Even though I'm blessed to have 4 people to cook 'with and for', I'm very aware of going through times where it's just me or just me and one other person and that makes cooking more difficult.
I remember when my grandmother on my  dad's side lost her husband-my grandfather. She stopped cooking and started eating what tasted good--donuts. Over time, she developed a B vitamin deficiency, then cancer and it overtook her. I think as we age our taste buds change and her's did, and she 'got by' instead of investing in nutrition for herself. I hope I'm smarter and do better than that for myself and my family. (okay that was as much of an emotional plea as you are going to see)
I just think times are changing, households aren't as large and they are aging. Something to meet those needs might be nice too. 
I'm supportive of a forum for 'cooking for two'. 
~Blissful (yakked out)


----------



## kadesma (Jul 22, 2008)

The easiest and simplest way to get what you want and need here at DC.


ASKl
look around here and observe us
you will find the nicest people on any forum..You don't need more forums, just ask and you shall receive...with a smile and a how are you.

kadesma


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 22, 2008)

as i said, i will gladly post on my recipe the details about doubling/halfing/freeezing - maybe others can too.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 22, 2008)

i am old and live alone. i think it is important for me to eat well, to stay healthy. 

one can do a lot with small amounts of chicken and fish,cooked many ways, for only one or two. 

i save the large dishes spag. corned beef, chili, and large batchs of anything for when i have guests. these guests are usually my grandkids and grown kids. 

when i am really really hungry for a dish that makes a lot, bean soap , etc. i call my son to come and get some for his family. he is more than glad to do so. means he has one less meal to prepare. 

i send leftovers home with guests, keeping only enough for two or so meals for myself. sometimes i freeze leftover in one person portions and that works well. 

not a big fan of huge chunks of beef anyway. only a steak once in awhile. 
roasts for company. 

there is a way to do it, find recipes on line for two or ask someone here. 

i am sorta on the fence about another forum or thread here.

babe


----------

